# (hardware list)  support FreeBSD?



## Joker-Hsiang (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi all, I'm new to FreeBSD. I already read the hardware notes. So I found the hardware below:

CPU Intel-I5 3470
BOARD Asus P8H77-V

I'm not sure about the motherboard. Has anyone used it? Or can someone help me to understand?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## mav@ (Jul 3, 2013)

I have an ASUS P8Z77-V board at my test lab. AFAIR except unsupported WiFi it works without issues. But I see that at least the network and sound chips are different on these boards. I can't say for sure about Atheros LAN on your board, but VIA sound there should work fine unless ASUS has done something very unusual with the wiring.


----------



## krax (Jan 21, 2014)

What abou the video card? do you have it working with i915 and i915KMS?
I have this problem: https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=44381&p=247072#p247072


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 21, 2014)

See https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#Tested_hardware_matrix.  The i5-3470 is third generation, Ivy Bridge, and should work.


----------

